# joes diy filter pads



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

I have made this filter pad for my 10gal out of a 20gal filter pad. its not realy a diy put it still works well  heres some pics
















this is the betta that live in there. hes grumpy


----------



## Daz (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm sure it's wonderful, but the pics leave a bit to the imagination. Explanation needed here I think??


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

i cut the sponge in half then put one art of the sponge i the back then cut the the other half in to halves and put it on the side and stuck the carbon in there  .


----------



## Daz (Sep 20, 2006)

Right okay, that explains it better.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 4, 2006)

I love your grumpy betta, Joe! I had one, too; all I had to do was walk past his tank and he would 'flare' at me (Mr. Grumpy Gills!) He died two or three weeks ago (I had to euthanize him). I had him for 3 years and 5 months.


----------

